# introduction



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo everone im denny in calif.hate to complain(not)but i feel crappy.dianosed crohns in 1975.always thought that was responseable for everthing.99i found deffernt,hope to get involved some here.read ya round.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Denny in California:Welcome to our board. How are you doing? Crohns disease is pretty serious. You mentioned that you were diagnosed in 99(were you diagnosed with fm). We are a pretty good group and we will try to help you as much as we can. Feel free to vent.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

Hello Squrts,Welcome to the Fibro board.I really don't know a lot about Crohn's disease but I have empathy for anyone who has any of these damned "syndromes" and diseases! Anyway, as Weener has pointed out, we have a good number of empathetic and knowledgable folks here. Feel free to jump right in and whine, complain, offer insight...whatever. That's what we are all about. And importantly, someone to acknowledge that "you are not alone."calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

Hello SqurtsI just wanted to let you know that I have been on this board only a few days and with the knowledge in this group I have found new avenues in helping myself. I am glad that you posted here and hope you find some type of peace and hope.lexa


----------

